# Rear brake type



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you looked at all the other posts (1000's of them) for brakes? It so much easier than posting. Have you called your Dealer's Parts counter, have you walked in to the auto parts store. The people there are professionals and can hook you up with the right part each time every time most of the time


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

claven456 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 Cylinders B 1.4L FI Turbo DOHC
> 
> I've searched for my rear brake parts and it's listed as having disc, but actually has drums, how do I order the correct parts? I'm looking for shoes etc...
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

[h=1]How to Adjust Rear Drum Brakes[/h]
[h=1]



[/h]


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

claven456 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LT 4 Cylinders B 1.4L FI Turbo DOHC
> 
> I've searched for my rear brake parts and it's listed as having disc, but actually has drums, how do I order the correct parts? I'm looking for shoes etc...
> 
> ...


Yeah, the parts books will drive you insane from time to time.......first, are you sure you really need rear brakes? The drum brakes on these cars (kept adjusted) generally go well (like 150k well) beyond the norm.
The rear drums are somewhat oversized for the weight of the car.

But, if you need them, look up the rear brakes for your year but use the LS as the model.....all of the LS series were drum in the rear.
The confusion comes about because a 1LT and ECO had rear drums, but a 2LT and LTZ had rear discs.
The 1LT/2LT breakout causes confusion at the parts counter.

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look at rockauto.com. They have brake shoes. At least they're listed, anyways. And it didn't ask for lt or ls. 
Drums also. 


Autozone, napa, gmpartswarehouse. I only got discs there. 

Advanced auto has a drum. But none available so that might not be accurate. Shoes aren't listed. Only disc.


----------



## 357281 (Oct 18, 2018)

I did the search, I get tons of converting drum to disc, how to change, what size etc.... I didn't find one specific to this type of issue I am having. I have called a few stores, all say I have disc brakes. Thanks for your interest and speedy reply, but this type of reply is not very helpful.

d


----------



## 357281 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for your quick reply, I was just going to be proactive and get the parts for both front and back at the same time and have them if I needed them. So, likely won't need the rear as you state. I do have a bit of a wobble when I brake, so going to replace the front anyway. Thanks for clearing that up about the disc vs drum issue, good to know. I'll definitely keep that in mind if I need the rear brakes replaced. 

D


----------

